# Alden LHS vs. C&J Harvard



## digger jr. (Nov 29, 2006)

Shopping for a new pair of shoes any comparisons between LHS and Harvard.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

The C&J Harvard is unlined and available, as far as I know, in dark brown and whiskey. The Alden LHS is lined and available in #8 and, in limited quantities, cigar, revello and whiskey. Both use Horween shell and are Goodyear-welted. I find the LHS to be a little sturdier (larger heel, etc.). The Harvard is looser across the instep. Quality of build is similar in my eye. The Harvard has very supple leather and didn't require much break-in time for me, much like the BB unlined shell loafers by Alden.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Ben Silver offers the Harvard (I believe it is that model) in whiskey and burdundy shell

The design of the LHS and the Harvard are slightly different, i.e. vamp length, the heel counter, overall toe shape. As mentioned, the Harvard is unlined. While the LHS is not, you can get the unlined version at Brooks Brothers if the lining is an issue to you (I prefer the BB model, but thats off topic)

The Harvard will cost more. It can be argued that the Harvard is a superior shoe in terms of construction, and I wouldnt disagree probably, but is it worth the extra cost, that I am not sure of.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

IIRC, the Harvard is the one that's selling for $725 in the Ben Silver catalog. I'd like to think that I appreciate quality as much as the next guy, but I'm having a really hard time understanding why anyone would pay that much for a pair of unlined penny loafers.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> IIRC, the Harvard is the one that's selling for $725 in the Ben Silver catalog. I'd like to think that I appreciate quality as much as the next guy, but I'm having a really hard time understanding why anyone would pay that much for a pair of unlined penny loafers.


They're comparably priced if you buy the Harvard from PLAL. He only has the burgundy though (I believe).


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

I would definitely go for the 986s. C&J certainly make fine shoes (their oxfords, for instance, are more elegant than Alden's), but I can't help thinking they took a pair of 986s and said 'Let's make the same'. So why pay more for something that's (IMHO) a copy?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Much of the difference will be personal opinion. I think the C&J shoes look more elegant and I suspect they will weigh less too. Both are important considerations for me.

DocD


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

No penny loafer really weighs that much, do they? In any case, I have worn a pair of Alden shell loafers for...gasp...decades, now, they're great shoes. It is also worth noting that the Alden shell LHS also comes in black. On the Shoe Mart site, , they show a number of variations in cigar colored shell.

Buzz


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

M6Classic said:


> No penny loafer really weighs that much, do they?


I have a pair of Alden tassels and they are heavier than my steel-toed workboots. The LHS is lighter, but not as light as British shoes.

DocD


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Can anyone share their experience regarding fit with these shoe? Specifically, width in the toe and heel.

The C&J's is an attractive shoe.

Thanks-
asf


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

C&J is much more refined looking. As with all American and English shoes, the English versions of the same American shoes are always sleeker -- trimmer lasts, closer welts, thinner soles, more streamlined in the styling.

I love the C&J Harvard, and I also like the Boston (which is lined). I believe both are (or have been at some time) offered in shell. The Harvard is a bit pointier, which one may or may not like. The Polo Darlton, made by C&J of their dark brown shell cordovan, is a hybrid/bastard child of the Boston and the Harvard. It's lined (like the Boston) but on a sleeker last. It also has odd elements which neither the Boston or the Harvard have, like a double sole and a full penny strap. Note that all three of these shoes use a close heel welt (breast-to-breast is it?), so they look much better in the heel area than the 986, which uses an AE-style 360-degree welt.

I own the 986 and the Darlton, and I love both. I wear the 986s much more often because Color 8 is far more versatile than the C&J dark brown. Color 8 goes with everything from jeans to dark grey worsted slacks, while I just can't get myself to wear C&J's brown color with pants in any dark-ish shade of gray.

In the below photo I posted on this forum this fall, see the difference in the lasts used on these shoes. From left to right: Peal by C&J perfed captoe, Alden 986, Alden 725 (Long Vamp Handsewn) in dark brown calf (now discontinued), Polo Darlton by C&J, AE Danbury in merlot calf (discontinued positive fit moccasin), Tods Thames loafer (positive fit moccasin, never wear as I think it's way too light in color).










Long-winded answer to a short question, I know, but I hope I've been somewhat helpful.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics qwerty. I knew I had a copy of that photo saved somewhere, but I couldn't find it. Since we can never have enough visual aids, here's a pair of the C&J "Harvard" in cordovan...





...which can be compared with this pair of Aldens in cordovan.


----------

